# Charcoal with peat in substrate



## jerime (May 23, 2004)

Hi guys. Hear it's ok to mix charcoal with peat in substrate. Can anyone explain how and why it's done? What are the benefits? Thanks.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Jerime,

The reference is probably to active carbon. If that is so then it serves two purposes as part of the substrate mix:

- In the first few weeks the carbon is still active and it will absorb any (hopefully all) substances that could enter the water column - tannins, pigments, organic molecules all of which can come from peat.

- After that the carbon becomes inactive but because of its big surface area it can serve as and extra space for bacterial growth. Bacteria is of course a natural and important part of the exchange of nutrients between the plant roots and the substrate.

--Nikolay


----------



## jerime (May 23, 2004)

Thanks for your answer Nikolay.


----------

